# Knicks Vs. Nets: February 24th, 2006



## BrettNYK (Jul 15, 2004)

Since the Heat-Knick game is essentially over, I'll start this one now.

This is Steve Francis' first game as a Knick. We're going to win on Friday, with Eddy Curry having a huge night against the Nets weak frontcourt. I get to watch two Knick games in a row. :clap: Let's hope that this one turns out better than the Heat game.


----------



## BIGsHOTBOY12345 (Aug 24, 2005)

BrettNYK said:


> Since the Heat-Knick game is essentially over, I'll start this one now.
> 
> This is Steve Francis' first game as a Knick. We're going to win on Friday, with Eddy Curry having a huge night against the Nets weak frontcourt. I get to watch two Knick games in a row. :clap: Let's hope that this one turns out better than the Heat game.



you really gotta start putting the lineups if you wanna be an official game thread started like kitty..

knicks lose by 5, with curry having 4 fouls and knicks shooting 47 percent from the field, jalen and crawford will have a 3, and marbury will have 17 points. frye will be our best scorer with 24. blah blah lah blah blah. hopefully others will be traded and we get kenyon martin in time for anything


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Just to add on this thread...if you bait you are going to have a big problem with me. Period!


----------



## BIGsHOTBOY12345 (Aug 24, 2005)

Kitty said:


> Just to add on this thread...if you bait you are going to have a big problem with me
> Period!


what all i said was doesnt game theads supposed to include starting lineups? so stop saying im baiting


----------



## BrettNYK (Jul 15, 2004)

BIGsHOTBOY12345 said:


> what all i said was doesnt game theads supposed to include starting lineups? so stop saying im baiting


I don't believe Kitty was talking to you. She was talking in general, because you know how some people feel obligated to go over to the other teams board and say "lol, we beat u, u suk lolzers pwn3rd". And with a Nets-Knicks matchup, it might escalate. You did nothing wrong.

As for the starting line-ups....









Vs.
<table border=3 bordercolor="#0000ff" width=100% ><table border=3 bordercolor="#0000ff" width=100% ><table border=3 bordercolor="#0000ff" width=100% ><tr align=center><td></td> <td></td> <td></td> <td></td> <td></td> <td></td> <tr align=center><td>*Name*</td><td>*Jason Kidd*</td><td>*Vince Carter*</td><td>*Nenad Krstic*</td><td>*Richard Jefferson*</td><td>*Jason Collins*</td><tr align=center><td>*PPG*</td><td>14.4</td><td>24.1</td><td>12.7</td><td>18.9</td><td>3.5</td><tr align=center><td>*RPG*</td><td>7.2</td><td>5.9</td><td>5.6</td><td>7.0</td><td>4.4</td><tr align=center><td>*APG*</td><td>7.8</td><td>4.5</td><td>.9</td><td>4.1</td><td>1.0</td></table>
<table border=3 bordercolor="#0000ff" width=50% ><tr align=center><td>Key Reserves:</td><td></td> <td></td>
<td></td><tr align=center><td>*Name*</td><td>*Clifford Robinson*</td><td>*Jacque Vaughn*</td><td>*Scott Padgett*</td><tr align=center><td>*PPG*</td><td>6.7</td><td>3.2</td><td>3.8</td><tr align=center><td>*RPG*</td><td>3.3</td><td>1.1</td><td>3.0</td><tr align=center><td>*APG*</td><td>1.2</td><td>1.3</td><td>.8</td></table>


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

BIGsHOTBOY12345 said:


> what all i said was doesnt game theads supposed to include starting lineups? so stop saying im baiting


Not you BIG! :rofl:


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

lol. i can't wait to see some neanderthal come in here and start baiting and get banned by kitty!


----------



## BrettNYK (Jul 15, 2004)

Starting Line Up
1.








Marbury
2.








Francis
3.








Rose
4.








Frye
5.








Curry












Starting Line Up
1.








Kidd
2.








Carter
3.








Jefferson
4.








Collins
5.








Krstic

Happy now, BigShotBoy?


----------



## BIGsHOTBOY12345 (Aug 24, 2005)

im just playin... yall kno that..... :biggrin: :angel:


----------



## KnickerBockers03 (Nov 6, 2005)

idk wut is going to happen wiht francis and marbury or how its gonna work out i dont really think anyone does....but for all of u who say that marbury is a selfish player should go jump off a cliff b/c idc wut any of u think he wants the knicks to win more than anything. Its gonna be really interesting to watch how this turns out im excited to see wut happens lol. All i no is i hope they dont forget about curry cuz i think if we get him involved every game we have a chance to win. I really think the knicks can take this one. SOrry to all u nets fans who are knicks haters but u will have competition tomomrwo =p


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

This is going to be an exciting game, no matter what. Nobody (fans of either team) can possibly deny that.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

Good luck guys, it should be a real fun game to watch....




*Go PaCeRs!!! *


----------



## Samael (Sep 1, 2005)

I just realized we are gonna have 3 different pairs commentators for tonights game. Which one will you be watching??

MSG?
ESPN?
YES?

I'll probably switch back and forth between MSG and ESPN.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

osprey said:


> I just realized we are gonna have 3 different pairs commentators for tonights game. Which one will you be watching??
> 
> MSG?
> ESPN?
> ...


MSG will be bias os..so I'll watch ESPN so they can killed the Knicks and not bat an eyelash.


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

yeah, im watching it on espn since msg and YES are homers of their teams.


but if walton is commentating, ill just watch it on YES.





Good luck tonite guys.




Go Nets!!!


----------



## justasking? (Oct 1, 2005)

It should be a good game for both teams. Good luck tonight guys! :cheers:


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Curry
Frye
Richardson
Steph
Francis

That's LB starting lineup. Also note Nate Robinson is on the inactive list. SIMet you called it baby..that's all she wrote for Nate Robinson. I got the Frye will see more minutes right.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

It's also retro night 70's team jerseys. ESPN is also picking the Knicks to win. Quite shocking since we absolutely stink. Seems like the Nets can never get any respect, until they move this team into a bigger market.


----------



## SI Metman (Jan 30, 2004)

Hey, this game is just like Marbury's home debut.

Over in the first 6 minutes.


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

frye should have a good showing tonight.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Poor perimeter defense and bad free throw shooting cost the Knicks. BTW Larry Brown sucks! LB should have gave Steph and Francis the green light to go to the hole for the entire 4th quarter. These guys can flat out score. Please sit Q and Crawford on the bench..they are worthless bums. We will beat the Wizards tomorrow...because I saw some good signs.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

<TABLE class=tablehead cellSpacing=1 cellPadding=3 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR class=stathead><TD style="BACKGROUND: #225ea8; TEXT-ALIGN: center" colSpan=14>NEW YORK KNICKS</TD></TR><TR class=colhead align=right><TD align=left>STARTERS</TD><TD width="5%">MIN</TD><TD noWrap width="7%">FGM-A</TD><TD width="7%">3PM-A</TD><TD width="7%">FTM-A</TD><TD width="6%">OREB</TD><TD width="6%">DREB</TD><TD width="6%">REB</TD><TD width="6%">AST</TD><TD width="6%">STL</TD><TD width="6%">BLK</TD><TD width="6%">TO</TD><TD width="6%">PF</TD><TD width="6%">PTS</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Channing Frye, FC</TD><TD>27</TD><TD>6-11</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>8-10</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>8</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>6</TD><TD>20</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Quentin Richardson, GF</TD><TD>34</TD><TD>1-9</TD><TD>0-4</TD><TD>2-2</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>7</TD><TD>9</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>4</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Eddy Curry, C</TD><TD>37</TD><TD>3-9</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>9-14</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>10</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>15</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Steve Francis, PG</TD><TD>33</TD><TD>6-12</TD><TD>1-1</TD><TD>3-5</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>16</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Stephon Marbury, PG</TD><TD>36</TD><TD>2-9</TD><TD>0-1</TD><TD>2-6</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>6</TD></TR><TR class=colhead align=right><TD align=left>BENCH</TD><TD width="5%">MIN</TD><TD noWrap width="7%">FGM-A</TD><TD width="7%">3PM-A</TD><TD width="7%">FTM-A</TD><TD width="6%">OREB</TD><TD width="6%">DREB</TD><TD width="6%">REB</TD><TD width="6%">AST</TD><TD width="6%">STL</TD><TD width="6%">BLK</TD><TD width="6%">TO</TD><TD width="6%">PF</TD><TD width="6%">PTS</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Jalen Rose, GF</TD><TD>29</TD><TD>7-11</TD><TD>2-5</TD><TD>2-4</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>18</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Jamal Crawford, SG</TD><TD>13</TD><TD>0-3</TD><TD>0-2</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Maurice Taylor, PF</TD><TD>17</TD><TD>3-6</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>6</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Malik Rose, F</TD><TD>12</TD><TD>2-2</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>1-1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>5</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>David Lee, F</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD></TR><TR class=colhead align=right><TD align=left>TOTALS</TD><TD></TD><TD noWrap>FGM-A</TD><TD>3PM-A</TD><TD>FTM-A</TD><TD>OREB</TD><TD>DREB</TD><TD>REB</TD><TD>AST</TD><TD>STL</TD><TD>BLK</TD><TD>TO</TD><TD>PF</TD><TD>PTS</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD align=left colSpan=2></TD><TD>*30-72*</TD><TD>*3-13*</TD><TD>*27-42*</TD><TD>*12*</TD><TD>*31*</TD><TD>*43*</TD><TD>*12*</TD><TD>*6*</TD><TD>*3*</TD><TD>*14*</TD><TD>*25*</TD><TD>*90*</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD align=left colSpan=2></TD><TD>*41.7%*</TD><TD>*23.1%*</TD><TD>*64.3%*</TD><TD colSpan=9>Team TO (pts off): 15 (16)</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow><TD colSpan=14> </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## BIGsHOTBOY12345 (Aug 24, 2005)

Kitty said:


> Poor perimeter defense and bad free throw shooting cost the Knicks. BTW Larry Brown sucks! LB should have gave Steph and Francis the green light to go to the hole for the entire 4th quarter. These guys can flat out score. Please sit Q and Crawford on the bench..they are worthless bums. We will beat the Wizards tomorrow...because I saw some good signs.


i 95.9% agree with you. i dont think we really need to sit Q because he gives us defense, and we did have defense, offense was the reason we lost.i do not lie crawford, and he isnt smart, that is right. but, we are too unselfish, and LB doesnt let anyone shoot. he's a dumb decision maker. he gives rose more time than lee, like someone else said, while lee is twice as better than rose. i can agree with wat you said, they are dumb players, but they are under LB's control, i know we have offense, and we showed it, and one day its defense, another its offense. we really need marbury to work if he wants to score 20 + im not sure if his shoulder was really bothering him, but it seemed so with his shooting night, if he has trouble with his shoulder, i would put him on the inactive list one more day to make sure he doesnt starin it, and i'd play francis at the point, and robinson at the shooter, i kno marbury is a great offensive player, but he really struggled tonight, over the summer, the knicks are GOING to learn their other players, and play with chemistry. REMEMBER the knicks are an entire new team, and half the players we had last year, even more than half, are gone. so give marbury, jalen, and francis, to kno each other, and the rooks and the veterans will gel together and play as a team.... i hope... francis did not have a bad game tonight, and everyone thought we wouldnt work. well at least we didnt get slaughtered, we at least needed our free throws to stay in the game, and probably if we stopped fouling, and got to the free throw line and hit them, i believe we had a better chance at winnning, at least we fought back


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

I tell you BIG Flip would have been better off coaching this team. LB flip flopping the line ups like he did all season long kill this team as well. No one wants to admit it, but LB screwed us over as well as the players.


----------



## BIGsHOTBOY12345 (Aug 24, 2005)

Kitty said:


> I tell you BIG Flip would have been better off coaching this team. LB flip flopping the line ups like he did all season long kill this team as well. No one wants to admit it, but LB screwed us over as well as the players.


nah, kitty the players are fine, your right, LB did screw us. the knics dont need a coach, the know what to do. THEY ARE AFRAID OF LB. they are afriad to shoot, they are afraid to do what they want when LB is around, becuase he will go to zeke and tell him who needs to get traded. they're are alot of young talent in this lineup, see, the veterans, are the ones who are struggling. the rookies, are being taught by the only way they know how to play, under LB, so they arent struggling. moving from team to team for each player is hard, because they have to kno a different way of playing. look how crawford turned out for us. you have to admit, he has been, at least solid for us. the knicks are a new team. these players are being aqcuired out of nowhere, and give them a year, like i said, will learn their players, and know how they play, and dont trade em for a while, they wil play the way their coach WANTS them to play


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

Gotham2krazy said:


> frye should have a good showing tonight.


don't call me egotistical, but i said it.


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

tonight wasn't that bad, at least we played well, got close and it wasn't all catch up in last two minutes but instead catch up in last 10 "whew" XD, frye had an awesome show case of why LB should give him more minutes and why he's deserving of co-rookie of the year honors with chris paul (doubt he will though) and eddy played like he deserves our money, francis showed why we traded for him, except for crawford who was playing like he was was which = worthless, and q's still slumping (but i have hope for this cat) and it looked decent for us playing against nj, since normally we get blown out by them


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

BENCH MIN FGM-A 3PM-A FTM-A OREB DREB REB AST STL BLK TO PF PTS 
Jamal Crawford, SG 13 0-3 0-2 0-0 0 1 1 0 0 0 1 0 0 

HAHA, hysterical, in 13 minutes of play all this guy was able to do was garner a rebound and commit a turnover. embarassing how we give him so much money to do this.


----------



## KnickerBockers03 (Nov 6, 2005)

i saw a lot of positive things tonite....i could really see this workign out but larry brown will have to get over himself and his coaching methods let the team play the way they can win. also crawford is useless his defense sux his offense is inconsistent....he needs to step his game up if he wnats to stay in this rotation i say put him on the inactive list instead of NATE!! oh yea and idk y everyone hates Q so much i mean i no hes not the shooter he was last year but sadly hes one of our best defenders.


----------



## KnickerBockers03 (Nov 6, 2005)

i saw a lot of positive things tonite....i could really see this workign out but larry brown will have to get over himself and his coaching methods let the team play the way they can win. also crawford is useless his defense sux his offense is inconsistent....he needs to step his game up if he wnats to stay in this rotation i say put him on the inactive list instead of NATE!! oh yea and idk y everyone hates Q so much i mean i no hes not the shooter he was last year but sadly hes one of the knicks best defenders


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

i saw alot of bull**** tonight.

yes,its stevies first game. but the incredibly terrible offensive execution is simply intolerable. How do you tell jamal crawford...to bring the ball up and pass the ball around...when jamal is a scorer?

Why feed mo taylor...when steve francis is on the floor, as well as curry, as well as q rich....what the ****.....

thats how you end up with 55 points after 3 quarters.


----------



## urwhatueati8god (May 27, 2003)

BIGsHOTBOY12345 said:


> i 95.9% agree with you. i dont think we really need to sit Q because he gives us defense, and we did have defense, offense was the reason we lost.



Or we could just play David Lee who plays stellar defense and without that messy .111 shooting percentage.

:brokenhea


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

urwhatueati8god said:


> Or we could just play David Lee who plays stellar defense and without that messy .111 shooting percentage.
> 
> :brokenhea


word. we're a GIGANTIC BALL OF MESS.


----------



## Chinatownballer (Oct 13, 2005)

I definately agree with what everyone's saying about Crawford and Lee. Crawford should NOT be a point guard and Lee should NOT be a bench warmer behind Malik Rose and Maurice Taylor. WTF!!! I seems as if our team, our media, and our fans have forgotten that we are not a bad team! Yes i said it, with the players that we have we should not be under the 500 mark! When we play our youngins, feed Curry when he's open in the post (don't ask him to create), penetrate and dish to Frye, Lee, Crawford, and anyone else who can hit Js we win! Well that and playing with heart. But for me the heart for the Knicks comes from Channing, Nate, Lee, Woods. These guys have enough skill so as not to be Malik Rose status and enough heart so as not to be Crawford status. Marbury and Francis also have heart but don't always give it their all. We need to play offensively how we were playing when we had won 6straight and defensively show a little passion. This comes with who you play. Larry Brown needs to wake up and recognize that we have "Larry Brown type players" on this team and that he has to play them. And when we need some quick points let Starbury and Franchise do their thing! Everyone looks scared to shoot! Its like the beginning of the year all over again! We need someone to go to Larry Brown, give him a firm slap across the face, and tell him all of the above!
AAAAAHHHHHHHH!!!!!!


----------

